

Captain Icon: 350 vectorial icons totally free and customizable - patoroco
http://mariodelvalle.github.io/CaptainIconWeb/
Captain Icon has worked hard to bring you a fully customizable free icon set so you can change everything you want, from size to color through shapes, nodes and much more.
======
cultureulterior
The link to the actual icons is non-obvious, and there's no preview.

